# Cherry Shrimps to good homes



## ghostsword (2 Dec 2009)

Hi.. I have quite a lot of Shrimps, they breed like mad, so I feel that it is a time to move some out. If you are in London (I will not post them), please let me know if you want some. No more than 5 or 6 per person.

Thanks,
Luis


----------



## joncairns (7 Dec 2009)

Hi,

Where abouts would they be collected from ? I am in Kent.

Jon     :?


----------



## ghostsword (9 Dec 2009)

Hi, I am in Upton Park, East London, I am free next week evenings, or I can take them to work, in Edgware Road, and you can pick them up in the morning.

Thanks,
Luis


----------



## rmbuckl (14 Jan 2010)

Hi Ghostsworld
If you need to offload anymore cherry shrimp please let me know. I've been keping tropicals for sometime now and would like to start with shrimp in my spare/fry tank.
I'm in North London but will come to you to collect. (assuming there may be an opportunity).
rmb


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2010)

mlgt was after some to mix with the ones I gave him a couple months ago!


----------



## hazeljane (14 Jan 2010)

Its a long trip from the north west        




Stu.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jan 2010)

Hi.. thanks for the replies.. I was spending the time at the CLAS forum and didn't visit this one..   :? 

I still have more shrimp, so if anyone is willing to either come to East London on the weekend, or to a CLAS meeting, I can get you at least 5 to 10 shrimp.

At yesterday's CLAS meeting I took close to 20 to give away, as they are hard to catch on a planted tank.

Thanks,
Luis


----------



## rawr (19 Jan 2010)

I would be very interested in some, never been any good at Geography and have no clue where Upton Park is apart from the tube station ringing a bell  I'm on the Picadilly line so could meet you at that station if there is still some up for grabs.


----------



## ghostsword (25 Jan 2010)

Hi, I can bring some to work, as I am work in Edgware Road, on the Circle Line, close to Baker Street. If you work in London you could pick them up between 10am and 1700. Let me know.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jan 2010)

Luis, we need to exchange a few just to mix the blood line and improve future offspring


----------



## ghostsword (25 Jan 2010)

Makes sense.

Let me know when you want some and I can bring them to work.


----------

